# Beer and Metal Market Research



## Preciousyetvicious (Nov 5, 2015)

Hey, guys!

I posted this on my Facebook, then I remembered that I'm actually a bit of a loser and don't have that many friends! So, I figured this would be the perfect place to re-post and get some (or hopefully a lot) more market research on a side business idea on which I'm seriously considering pulling the trigger. Just need to do more research, some more brainstorming, etc. before actually going for it. Anywho, I just need you to answer these questions:

Edit: Questions are rephrased.

1) Do you drink beer? If yes...
2) Do you believe that beer and metal go hand in hand? If yes...
3) Would you consider paying for a product or service that is themed on that very belief? If yes...
4) Even with affordable options, are you the type of person that would consider paying extra for something higher quality?
5) Favorite metal album?

Thanks so much! Cheers!


----------



## TedEH (Nov 5, 2015)

I'm not a fan of beer, and the two don't inherently go together so, 

1) Nope.
2) Question is too vague. If you're going to charge a premium for for something "better", you need to first define what makes it better in the first place.
3) Rust in Peace

That being said, I'm sure there's an overlap between beer drinkers and metal listeners, so maybe there's a market for metal-themed beer, but I wouldn't say they "go together".


----------



## vilk (Nov 5, 2015)

It's funny how every group likes to pretend that beer is "their thing"

Like metal, for instance. Metalheads are "notorious" for being crazy partying drunks, right? Hey, well, I've been a metalhead for a decade or so and to my experiences it is true! 

But did you know that beer is also claimed by:
frat guys
hunters/rednecks/nascar fans/other things related to camouflage print
German/Nordic people
Canadians
Australian people (which imo is a load of BS. Beer and booze is so expensive there that the ozzies I know can't drink worth a dime. But boy do they claim to be nefarious beer-aholics. They should meet some Canadian hockey fans  !)
American Football fans
Hockey fans
Soccer fans (in Europe. American soccer fans are mostly just actual soccer athletes so they don't get to go out drinking much)

**I walked away from my desk and lot my train so I'm done with that list.

Anyway, onto your questions!

1) I have no idea what you're talking about. Literally the only two things I can think of is an actual bar (which is obviously a good idea) or a magazine that pairs beers with metal albums as though they were a food (which makes no sense really). So let's make my official answer be: _Yes possibly or maybe not_

2) I personally will pay the extra for a tasty beer, but I'm one of those guys who drinks booze for the taste as much as the effect. If I want to enjoy the _product or service_ that you're talking about with any of my personal friends there would have to be cheaper options or they wouldn't come with (subscribe?)

3) Amplifier Worship



edit: Oh man, is it a brewery that names/labels/markets its beers with heavy metal graphics and imagery / vocabulary? Because that's a good idea for sure.


----------



## Alex Kenivel (Nov 5, 2015)

1) No
2) eye like options. 
3) Cowboys From Hell


----------



## TedEH (Nov 5, 2015)

I think it's safe to say that you'd need to be more specific about what exactly your product or service idea is. If you're talking metal-themed beer, I have no interest. If you're talking metal-themed bar, then maybe you've got something, but it's been done. Otherwise we have no idea what we're giving feedback on.


----------



## Demiurge (Nov 5, 2015)

*1.) Would you pay for a product or service that has the central theme that beer and metal go together?*
Probably not. Anything that would be attempted to be broadly marketed would likely leverage the pop-culture stereotype of a metalhead and therefore would look silly or pandering. Like for a beer: _"Hey, metalheads, here's our product Thrasher IPA! The neck label looks like a bullet belt and there will be umlauts over random vowels in the name!"_
*
2.) Would you pay a little extra for a higher quality product or service, or are you more down with the idea of there also being more affordable options?*
I am reaching that age where, despite my cheapness, I will favor quality over quantity. 

*3.) What is one of your favorite metal albums of all time?*
Strapping Young Lad- City


----------



## vilk (Nov 5, 2015)

^Oh come on, no interest in metal themed beer? I mean, what if it was like a tasty moderately affordable beer that you would want to buy anyway you're saying you think it would be NOT cool if the beer label looked like some thrash metal album cover or something? 

I'll tell you what though, it seems to me that there are plenty of beers out there borderline doing that already

It'd be cool if there were like metal related names of the beer though. Like a beer that's all black metal looking and call it "bullet belt" or something


----------



## Preciousyetvicious (Nov 5, 2015)

TedEH said:


> I think it's safe to say that you'd need to be more specific about what exactly your product or service idea is. If you're talking metal-themed beer, I have no interest. If you're talking metal-themed bar, then maybe you've got something, but it's been done. Otherwise we have no idea what we're giving feedback on.



Fair enough. I'll try rephrasing the questions:

1) Do you drink beer? If yes...
2) Do you believe that beer and metal go hand in hand? If yes... 
3) Would you consider paying for a product or service that is themed on that very belief? If yes...
4) Even with affordable options, are you the type of person that would consider paying extra for something higher quality?
5) Favorite metal album?

And just to clarify, it's not a bar, it's only about beer, it's not silly or pandering, and it's something useful, although...that beer and metal pairing magazine idea made me LOL.


----------



## EcoliUVA (Nov 5, 2015)

I like the thought. I'd have to say:

1. Yes
2. Practicing? No. Playing/watching a show, Yes!
3. Depends on the product, but I would find the pairing cool because I like both things.
4. I prefer quality, especially if it's a "niche" item. To a point of course.
5. Extremely hard question. I'll go with Kalmah's The Black Waltz.

Side note: I would go to a metal themed bar, immediately.


----------



## Ill-Gotten James (Nov 5, 2015)

1. You mean like Metallica beer by Budweiser? No. Beer is about taste or getting drunk off of it. The label or advertisement is arbitrary.
2. Do you mean pay more for good taste or pay more for a high alcohol content that will get you piss drunk and you no longer care about what you're drinking? To be honest, neither. I no longer drink.
3. Number of the Beast


----------



## mongey (Nov 5, 2015)

1) Do you drink beer? *Hell yes*
2) Do you believe that beer and metal go hand in hand? *beer goes with everything, so yes.but not exclusively *
3) Would you consider paying for a product or service that is themed on that very belief? *if its beer , yes *
4) Even with affordable options, are you the type of person that would consider paying extra for something higher quality? *yes*
5) Favorite metal album?*today ? Obzen *


----------



## TedEH (Nov 6, 2015)

1) Do you drink beer? 
Occasionally

2) Do you believe that beer and metal go hand in hand?
Not really.

3) Would you consider paying for a product or service that is themed on that very belief? 
As a novelty maybe. But it would have to be better than comparable product for me to come back to it- I wouldn't just buy something because it has "metal" written on the side of it.

4) Even with affordable options, are you the type of person that would consider paying extra for something higher quality? 
Depends on the trade off between how much better and how much more I have to pay.


----------



## cwhitey2 (Nov 6, 2015)

Preciousyetvicious said:


> 1) Do you drink beer? If yes...
> 2) Do you believe that beer and metal go hand in hand? If yes...
> 3) Would you consider paying for a product or service that is themed on that very belief? If yes...
> 4) Even with affordable options, are you the type of person that would consider paying extra for something higher quality?
> 5) Favorite metal album?




1) Yes, I love beer.
2) Beer and Metal are one 
3) Yes.
4) I have learned quality over quantity 
5) ...this is the most impossible question ever...Definitely something from the Black Dahlia Murder, just can't narrow it down any further than that.


----------



## OmegaSlayer (Nov 6, 2015)

1) Do you drink beer? 
I used to be an heavy drinker (pub every friggin' night between 18 and 21, alcohol is legal in Italy from 18) until I contracted epathitis A (alimentary one) in Albania.
From then on I almost stop drinking...only on special occasions with friends.
My favourite beer is Hoegaarden, Belgian brewing.

2) Do you believe that beer and metal go hand in hand?
It's not a misconception, but just an habit imho.

3) Would you consider paying for a product or service that is themed on that very belief?
I wouldn't but I don't think it would be unreasonable, I pay for the quality, so taste, not for the label

4) Even with affordable options, are you the type of person that would consider paying extra for something higher quality?
Absolutely

5) Favorite metal album?
Persuader - Evolution Purgatory and Dissection - Storm Of The Light's Bane


----------



## aesthyrian (Nov 6, 2015)

1) Do you drink beer? 
Nope, no alcohol for me. 

2) Do you believe that beer and metal go hand in hand?
Not for me in the slightest, or else I would never listen to metal, I suppose.

3) Would you consider paying for a product or service that is themed on that very belief?
The belief that metal and beer go hand in hand? I don't believe that so I can't really answer. But there is a place in Chicago called Kuma's Corner and they blast obscure death and black metal and name their burgers after metal bands. Sell plenty of high-end craft beers as well. Always a wait, always packed. Business seems to be doing just fine for them.

4) Even with affordable options, are you the type of person that would consider paying extra for something higher quality?
Always, unless it's something very disposable.

5) Favorite metal album? Can't really answer that in good conscience, I know I'll never be 100% happy with my choice.


----------



## TedEH (Nov 6, 2015)

I think it's worth mentioning that there was recently a conversation in the unpopular opinion thread about how some people pick their beer or other beverages based on how interesting the label is. Maybe beer with amusing metal puns on the side would sell.


----------



## flint757 (Nov 6, 2015)

Preciousyetvicious said:


> 1) Do you drink beer? If yes...
> 2) Do you believe that beer and metal go hand in hand? If yes...
> 3) Would you consider paying for a product or service that is themed on that very belief? If yes...
> 4) Even with affordable options, are you the type of person that would consider paying extra for something higher quality?
> 5) Favorite metal album?



1) Yes
2) No, it's just a drink. I drink it with friends and when I go to events which include concerts, so somewhat metal related, but applies to bars, sports, etc. as well.
3)If it were a good product, sure, but I'm not going to pay for a label theme and some puns. I'm not usually susceptible to shallow marketing/advertising cues.
4)Definitely, but not more than like $3 per bottle and I'd probably cap a six pack at a maximum of $20. Typically I only spend like ~$11 on a six pack, but I don't typically drink frat party beer (unless I'm playing beer pong).
5)hmmm, off the top of my head As The Palace Burns.


----------



## Preciousyetvicious (Nov 6, 2015)

Some very interesting responses from this thread. Thanks, guys!


----------



## espdna (Feb 1, 2016)

1) Do you drink beer? YES!
2) Do you believe that beer and metal go hand in hand? YES!!
3) Would you consider paying for a product or service that is themed on that very belief? SURE!!!
4) Even with affordable options, are you the type of person that would consider paying extra for something higher quality? HELL YES!!!!
5) Favorite metal album? Kenny G - Same


----------



## shredfreak (Jul 14, 2016)

1) Do you drink beer? 
Yes, Guiness, Hoegaarde, Leffe, my god we got so many to pick from here in Belgium
2) Do you believe that beer and metal go hand in hand?
not quite.
3) Would you consider paying for a product or service that is themed on that very belief? 
Not a chance
4) Even with affordable options, are you the type of person that would consider paying extra for something higher quality?
Depends on the amount of usage and how much i need it. If i can justify it then yes
5) Favorite metal album?
Gorguts - Obscura


----------



## crg123 (Jul 14, 2016)

1) Do you drink beer? *Yes. My favorite styles are Russian Imperial Stouts and Barleywines, but I love a nice cold adjunct lager from time to time.*
2) Do you believe that beer and metal go hand in hand? *With my group of friends, that is very much a yes, but it's not "required" haha. Listening to metal records, playing together, and going to shows usually have a bit of beer thrown into the mix, but again it's not "required"*
3) Would you consider paying for a product or service that is themed on that very belief? *If a product no. See Iron Maiden's and AC/DC's beer for why, not awful just gimmicky. I personally don't care about thr marketing / theme, only the quality of the product. Although as mentioned Kuma's Corner is awesome. Metal themed bar would be cool.*
4) Even with affordable options, are you the type of person that would consider paying extra for something higher quality? *Yes*
5) Favorite metal album?
*Atheist - Unquestionable Presence*


Edit:

God I'm such fvcking hipster trash...


----------



## HUGH JAYNUS (Jul 14, 2016)

Beer and metal kick ass
Huh? 
Metallica .....And Justice For All
Murica


----------

